# clearcoat / 2k advice...



## toffee_pie (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all,

With the improvement in the weather i am ready to move on with some painting, I purchased 2 x cans of 2k Clear Pro XL (not cheap mind you) but a bit worried about the danger of isocyanates -- I knew 2k was pretty nasty and got this mask but don't know if its enough, and the filter pads are just cotton it seems.










Would I be wise in getting normal clear coat and just use that? I have MONOFIL Smart+ clear also which i can use or is there anything better?

I saw this video and the finish with 2k looked great but then you have the danger associated with it


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

The filters are inside the canisters mainly but that should be fine just make sure you have a nice seal around your face.


----------



## toffee_pie (Jan 21, 2015)

It looks like you need something like this as a minimum for dealing with 2k

3M Rugged Comfort Quick Latch Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator 6502QL - thats for medium, and these look to be suitable filters - none of which can be got due to this situation going on around the world.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Within Uk; Health Safety Ex state to use an Air Fed Mask when using Isocyanate paint /lacquer.

Mind you, on these American Car resto TV shows, whenever cars are being painted; painters wear a respirator similar to the image you’ve posted but without the Goggles, normally a 3M mask.

Using Isocyanates without correct protection for the sake of a car: it’s the damage it may cause to your lungs many years later; not that I’ve ever heard of anyone contracted such an ailment.

I think probably best stick to 1k lacquer or one that specifically states it’s Isocyanate free 

Isocyanate paint /lacquer aerosol rattle cans, normally have an activator which has to be activated within the can before application; if not used after being activated within maybe a hour, the paint hardens; not like a traditional rattle can, where you can pop the cap back on and use the remainder 2 years later.


----------



## toffee_pie (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks guys, yes its pretty nasty. Its amazing the videos you see on you tube and tv shows etc as pointed out with scant regard for Isocyanates, If they do somehow damage your organs its irreversible so not really with it for the sake of a car is it. 

I read one post (uk based i am sure) where they were talking about this and one poster contacted lung disease, soon after he vanished from the forum and never posted again. Scary

The reality however is the mask i have shown is probably fine but there is always the off chance something could happen


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

When I responded earlier the YouTube footage wasn't showing on my iPhone; did you add it after I replied or when you first posted ?

I can see from the footage the 2k rattle can with Activation is shown.

Although an Air Fed Mask is recommended; it’s recommendation is for the trade, hence a spray painter using such paints day in and day out, for many years; so although isocyanate paints are regarded as substances not to be taken lightly, maybe for one off, random use, the mask shown in the footage is suitable ?

I would be enquiring with the manufacturer’s of the 2k/2pack rattle can and ask their advise in regard to the type of mask or respirator to use when applying their product.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Within the YouTube footage, the 2k lacquer used appears to be:
http://www.pro-xl.co.uk/product/pro2kclear-500200ml-2k-clear-lacquer/

On the Manufacturer's webpage and for that particular product, there's a Disclaimer which states:

_This product contains chemicals known to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm.

This product is not for sale to the general public and should be applied by professionally trained personnel using the proper equipment._


----------



## toffee_pie (Jan 21, 2015)

its the one i purchased, 2 cans. I returned them for £40+. Its dangerous and not really worth it over a car. I agree that the chances of a healthy person actually getting any chronic disease is pretty slim on a 1 off usage if they use a mask such as the one i got but you still need to be observant, the fact that isocyanate has no smell is probably the worst as you have no idea if you have been exposed or not.

The MSDS says professional use, so in other words a fully kitted out shop with all the air feeds and filtering in situ, it provides unreal results for a rattle can but at what cost....


----------

